# Show your SureFire EDC



## Ethen (Jul 12, 2011)

The EDC I like small,High brightness and runtime is long
I use such a combination：E2DL head+E1e body+E2D tailcap.
use 16340 Li drive,Can adjust brightness
High output:450ma Low：30ma
Runtime：1.5h / 20h
Full charge output brightness 120LM+:naughty:


----------



## parnass (Jul 13, 2011)

:thumbsup: Very nice flashlight, Ethan.


----------



## Barbarian (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## cm_mtb (Jul 20, 2011)

I run either an EO-E2R or an IMR-E2, both on IMR 16340s, in my E2e:






BTW, nice combo, Ethen.


----------



## bullfrog (Jul 20, 2011)

Depending on my mood - either L1, E1B + Z69 or E1L + E2DL tail...







.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 21, 2011)

Recently it's been this.
Love that round tube feel thought its a bit shinier than I would prefer.


----------



## Ethen (Jul 21, 2011)

cm_mtb said:


> I run either an EO-E2R or an IMR-E2, both on IMR 16340s, in my E2e:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like E2e  
This is my E,I especially like Z52 tailcap


----------



## Ethen (Jul 21, 2011)

bullfrog said:


> Depending on my mood - either L1, E1B + Z69 or E1L + E2DL tail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ethen (Jul 21, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> Recently it's been this.
> Love that round tube feel thought its a bit shinier than I would prefer.


 
Nice combo,KuKu427.


----------



## cm_mtb (Jul 21, 2011)

Ethen said:


> I like E2e
> This is my E,I especially like Z52 tailcap



I'm a big fan of the Z52 as well. I like your 3 flats E2e body.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, it's not really a Surefire... It used to have matte Z59 on it...  FM head on FM body with Lunetta 5.0 forward click and homemade 3-mode XM-L dropin @ 3A with AW IMR 18350.


----------



## Ethen (Jul 31, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Well, it's not really a Surefire... It used to have matte Z59 on it...  FM head on FM body with Lunetta 5.0 forward click and homemade 3-mode XM-L dropin @ 3A with AW IMR 18350.


Really cool


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 4, 2011)

_After two years this G2, (my first quality light) is back as my EDC. Of course I added a little bling:_ _One of archer6817j's __flamed__ titanium clips, and a stainless steel bezel ring. The drop-in is from CustomLites, aka Nailbender, it's a Cree XML T3 3000k 3 level. 

~ Chance










_


----------

